# Ipad2: passer maintenant de ios6 à ios7 ?



## cnsteph (17 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai un Ipad2 en ios6.
Je ne l'ai pas migré en ios7 et je souhaite le faire.
Mais maintenant que ios8 est sorti, j'ai peur qu'une maj le passe directement en ios8 (ce que l'ipad2 supporte mal visiblement).

Est-ce encore possible facilement ?
Si oui quelle est la procédure ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## RubenF (17 Novembre 2014)

Ce n'est plus possible, je te conseille franchement de rester sur iOS 6 !


----------



## cnsteph (17 Novembre 2014)

Mince, j'ai vraiment été nul de ne pas le passer en ios7.


----------



## RubenF (17 Novembre 2014)

Mais non, franchement J'ai un iPad 2 que j'ai légué à la famille sous iOS 7.. Je le préférait largement sur iOS 6 je t'assure.. Garde le comme tel. Je te promet qu'il fonctionnera mieux ainsi et ce n'est pas un changement d'interface qui te changera grand chose.. Apres c'est chacun ses gouts et ses idées.. mais je te conseille franchement de rester sur iOS 6


----------



## cnsteph (17 Novembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas à proprement parler le changement d'interface que je recherche mais je commence à être bloqué par des apps qui ne veulent s'installer que sous ios7.


----------



## RubenF (17 Novembre 2014)

Quel genre d'App ? Je peux t'aider à trouver des alternatives éventuellement.. et si jamais tu ne trouves pas on trouvera une solution. Mais au Pire du Pire tu restaures en nouvel iPad sous iOS 8.. Mais bon..


----------



## cnsteph (17 Novembre 2014)

Je n'en n'ai pas en tête là, mais c'est arrivé.
Bon je vais le laisser dans l'état.
Je te remercie pour tes réponses.


----------



## RubenF (17 Novembre 2014)

Je t'en prie.. NAvré de ne pas avoir pu t'aider davantage..


----------



## cnsteph (19 Novembre 2014)

J'ai un exemple: J'ai voulu installer Adobe Connect: refusé => ios7 minimum


----------



## RubenF (19 Novembre 2014)

nimac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> iPad capacité : 13,8Go disponible 531 Mo
> version 6.1.3
> 
> ...




Pour le coup Pages n'est pas compatible avec iOS 6, Eventuellement Evernote.. Il est complet et vraiment sympa.. Synchro dans le Cloud etc.. Essaie et dis moi ce que tu en penses


----------



## RubenF (19 Novembre 2014)

Envoie la toi par Mail, et ensuite remet la sur Evernote via un autre appareil normalement ça devrait passer sans aucuns soucis.. Je ne sais pas comment actualiser une Synchro sauf rajouter une note..


----------



## cillab (20 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Ce n'est plus possible, je te conseille franchement de rester sur iOS 6 !



bonjour +1 il ne supporte pas le 8


----------

